# First Bioactive Vivarium



## brewerae (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey everyone. I'm new to keeping reptiles and I finally set up my first bio active vivarium. It contains isopods and I have springtails on the way.









It's an 80 gallon tank. I have yet to pick up my top screen and proper lights. I'm just letting things grow before adding green anoles. I'm interested in starting a colony in there. I know I can't keep two males together. Given the size, how many females would I be able to get?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

